# Goodbye sweet boy



## lagadvocate (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, it's only been 14 hours since you passed away so suddenly. I posted my last entry in your blog last night after you left me, and I was going to wait to post here, but decided to do it now. This is the only forum I hate posting a new topic in.

I finally slept for a while early this morning, but when I woke up I was automatically walking toward the pellets to feed you. When I realized that I had no bun to feed, I started to sob again. Even as I've been sitting at the computer, when I back the chair up I hesitate for a second to check if you are under there, then I realize...

Oh, my sweet boy. The shock of your death has leveled me. You were my last bun and I love you so very much. I love your kind heart and gentle spirit. I love how much affection you readily gave and how you excitedly anticipated reciprocation. I wish so much that I had my little chocolate boy following me around the house this morning. But it is so empty now.

I let you down my boy, and I am so sorry. You really should still be here with me now. I just cannot believe what has happened. You truly were a precious gift, and I thought I would have so much more time with you. If only....

I love you so very much and miss you terribly. Now all three of my babies are at the bridge. I will see you there one day.

Binky free and forever my sweet boy.

:bunnyangel::hearts::bunnyangel::hearts::bunnyangel:




[align=center]:rainbow:[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=left]




[/align]

[align=left] :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## cheryl (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Charlie......he was such a special guy

I'm just so sorry 

:sad:

Rest peacefully little one

Cheryl


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :bigtears:

ray:are being lifted for you. What a lucky guy he was to have known your love and been able to give you love in return. Isn't that what our lives should be all about?

:angelandbunny::rip:dear Charlie.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Sweetie...how awful...

I just read what you wrote about his passing in your blog...

Please don't blame yourself...I wish I had some words that would help heal your heart. But I know that there's nothing I can really say to help.

Losing so many in so short a time...it just rips your heart to shreds. And you never really know WHY, but you find yourself just trying to make it through this time of initial, horrible pain and suffering.

I know my trio didn't ever get to be home with me, but losing them has been the most painful thing. I can't quite put it into words...I felt cursed as well, though, so I know what you mean about that. I felt like I'd failed them in not bringing them home and not going the extra mile in getting them here. But, ultimately, for some reason I will never know or comprehend, it wasn't anyone's fault. There was no one to blame, though I desperately wished I could have SOMEONE to focus the anger I felt after a time on.

Know that if you need a friend, someone to talk to, cry with, or vent on...I'm here. I know we don't know each other well, but when ya need a friend, ya just need a friend...so I'm here for you.

Hugs and lots of love,

Rosie*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

Binky Free at the Bridge Charlie :rainbow:, you were a very sweet little guy and will be missed.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## momofmany (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## b24karrot (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so srroy you lost him, he looked to be a beautiful litle guy, and his eyes were so ful of love.

I am very sorry.

:angel:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 20, 2008)

I am speechless.. I am so sorry...



Zin


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 20, 2008)

I am really sorry about your boy Hugs to you.

Binky free lil guy :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses. You've had so many hurts in such a short time. I wish I had better words to say.

Peg


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 22, 2008)

This is heart breaking . I am so sorry about Charlie - such a beautiful boy!

God Bless, Charlie, you will be missed

Jan


----------

